# nygus.info



## nygus (Mar 27, 2006)

My page www.nygus.info has been updated with new photos, including gallery Ethiopia in medium format by old communist camera Pentacon 6. So little ad for those with weak memory :


----------



## NMLeakway (Mar 27, 2006)

there are some absolutely phenomenal photographs there.  Very inspirational.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

I moved your thread to the appropriate place.

Some very nice work there, I agree! Nice site. :thumbup:


----------



## tranceplant (Mar 27, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 27, 2006)

some awesome pics mate! thanks for sharing


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, _very _cool. Some are quite intense, and I love that.


----------

